# Security Clearance Included In Application?



## howitzer89 (7 May 2011)

I would ask a recruiter this but it's Saturday, and I looked on the forums, saw an answer but wasn't sure if it was legit.

On my application I have gaps in my work history. So for example I worked at 1 place for the summer, then quit because i went back to school in September. That's the story for 2 out of the 3 jobs I have on my resume. Is it true that if there are date gaps on your resume with more then a month in time, your papers get sent back to you and you need to fill out a different clearance form? I just came across it on here in a thread called " Why Me" 

I just wanna make sure that everything goes smoothly after I hand my application in next week. Also my work dates arn't accurate they may be off by a month. I keep reading that I need a security clearance form and I don't see one in my application package and that's where everyone is saying you can't have gaps when it comes to work history and education. do I get this clearance form after I apply or something. 

Is this form required to be handed in with my application?
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/330-60-eng.asp


----------



## PuckChaser (7 May 2011)

You account for that time by listing your employer as Unemployed, or attending posting secondary. The instructions are on the form itself.


----------



## 421_434_226 (7 May 2011)

For now I would not worry about the Treasury Board of Canada security form that you have linked to. When you first apply use the forms that are available on:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/downloadapplicationforms-107

Try to have as few gaps as possible your school history should line up with the breaks in you employment. The more important one is your residence history for example if you moved out of a residence in Sept you must have moved into a new residence also in Sept the system does not accept a move out in Sept and and a move in, in Oct. As for work history if you were given Records of Employment (ROE) and no longer have them they may be available on the Service Canada site. If you plan on mailing documents such as school transcripts etc, *never send originals *copies only both sides if need be. 

The steps in applying are available here:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#introduction-0

You can also apply online.


----------



## lennoj (7 May 2011)

If your paper work is incomplete then yes it will cause delays in your application. For gaps in employment use durations you were in school and the schools name as the employer. This is a common practice. If you worked any summer jobs, ensure the dates *do not overlap* with the dates you attended school.  ie: ABC Widgets Summer Job 07/2007 - 09/2007, 123 Too Cool For School 09/2007 - 07-2008.  Note the date over lap for the month of September. If you were unemployed for a period of time, state that on the paper application.

The form you need to complete is the TBS 330-23E ( http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/330-23-eng.asp ) which is a Reliability Clearance. The 330-60 is for secret, you do not have to worry about that yet.  

If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## 421_434_226 (7 May 2011)

The form that NightSins is referring to is also the 3rd form down on this site.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/downloadapplicationforms-107

As he has said keep asking most of the people here love to help.  ;D


----------



## howitzer89 (7 May 2011)

Thanks guys that makes a lot more sense to me now lol


----------



## Logiter (12 May 2011)

This may seem like a silly question, but id rather get it right instead of messing up my clearance. For the 'current employment' part of the form, do they mean the CF or the position i held before i enrolled?


----------



## BearPusher (21 May 2011)

Well depending on where you are in the system that could be either. Have they given you an offer of enrollment yet? If not then the CF is NOT your current employer. Try not to leave any gaps, as you are just going to refill the info later anyway at basic.


----------

